

Match.com copies HowAboutWe - Here's HowAboutWe's response - asanwal
http://www.howaboutwe.com/date-report/542-in-response-to-match-com-s-copying-our-style-we-re-giving-match-users-3-months-free-on-howaboutwe

======
arepb
Nice job fighting up. Well done.

